

Ask HN: web design for 'backend' devs - jerogarcia

Hi guys.
Sometimes i see the weekend projects that some of you post here at HN .. and the design of the website  in question normally it&#x27;s pretty cook , very minimalistic and &#x27;fashionable&#x27; .<p>Question is: is there any template&#x2F;framework that can give my app that kind of look , most of the time you guys go for a web desinger or someone that knows about the matter.
Thanks in advance
======
grinnick
Hope this self promotion is ok but coincidentally I just launched a service
for this very thing ("just" meaning it's on /new right now!)

It's called Modulz and you can find it at
[http://www.modulz.co](http://www.modulz.co)

Basically it's a set of modular HTML sections that you can use to quickly
build a landing page (and pricing page, faq etc.) for a startup or side
project. It comes with a CSS framework which allows you to customize the look
and feel of the site that you're building.

Hopefully it can help you out. It's borne out of my personal experience with
the pain you're encountering!

~~~
cjbarber
Looks awesome!

------
skram
As an alternative to Bootstrap, check out Foundation
([http://zurb.foundation.com](http://zurb.foundation.com))

You can get themes for both Bootstrap and Foundation by searching google,
themeforest, github, etc.

------
byoung2
For $10-$20 you can get a good HTML template from
[http://themeforest.net?ref=fillerspace](http://themeforest.net?ref=fillerspace)
and be up and running in no time.

------
makerops
I am a backend dev, my front end chops suck (although I am improving); I am a
huge fan of boostrap, and [http://wrapbootstrap.com](http://wrapbootstrap.com)
(we used them for [http://makeropspro.com](http://makeropspro.com) )

------
meerita
Bootstrap certainly will make it look pretty decent. You can also theme it.

